# Unclog Aerosol Spraying Tip of Aerosol Spray Can?



## WhatInThe (Jul 20, 2015)

Having troubling with clogging tips from aerosol spray cans. Any tips to clean or unclog?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

Take the nozzle off and run it under hot water. If that doesn't do it, soak it in a jar of alcohol for a few hours ( the nozzle not the can)..then rinse it and it should be unclogged , then push it back on..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

When you use the product and before putting it on the shelf, turn it upside down and give it a short burst of the air pressure,  it will keep the pinhole sprayer clear.  Granted this is preventing the problem not solving it if it's already clogged.  Many aerosol spray heads are interchangeable maybe you have another can with a clean sprayer on it you could use?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks all. I'll let you know the results. I've had some luck with changing tips in past. But I never tried soaking for time so I'm anxious to see what happens there. If the clog is where a safety pin can't get at I usually give up.


----------

